# Chihuahua proof safety gate!



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

So, i am in need of a safety gate for my little problem child, Remington :foxes15:! He has turned into a little escape artist and is apparently climbing the current gate (setting up the web cam to verify just HOW he is doing it tonight!). I am looking for a pressure mounted style, really don't want to attach to the walls, for a 45 inch opening. I would ideally like a walk though style that I don't have to move all the time. I have been to every dog/baby website I know of but am worried about the bar spacing on all the ones I come across that meet what my ideal gate would be. I saw one review that said the owners Chihuahua could squeeze though the bars, which is concerning but I am really concerned about my little monster getting stuck and hurt! I have thought about attaching something across the bars but he has some separation issues and I think part of his issue is that with the current gate I have to put stuff in front of it to keep him in, its just a fraction of an inch too small, he was pushing it out of HIS way!! Would like something he can clearly see out of. He is a resourceful little guy ! So, I am hoping someone has some else has a little monster too  and has found the perfect gate or someone to reassure me that my 4 pound monster can't get though the bars!!

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I had a hard time finding a gate also. We ended up with this one
Top Paw® Adjustable Stand Alone Gate - Dog - Boutique - PetSmart

It stands on its own so you would have to move it or step over to get buy. It's was the only decent looking one that was wide enough.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

As frustrating as I know that is, its funny! Your little baby turned into a monkey!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Amazon.com: Richell Wood One-Touch Pet Gate, Autumn Matte Finish: Pet Supplies

Great pet gate! The rails are close together. There is no way they can squeeze out. It is also over 3 feet high. It is pressure mounted, walk through and looks great too!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I just bought a baby gate that uses pressure to hold it in place and has it's own open & shut gate so no moving. My Tiny can't fit through the bars at all. They're so much cheaper, and I suspect the safety standards would be a lot more rigorous than they would be for pet gates.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Missygal said:


> I had a hard time finding a gate also. We ended up with this one
> Top Paw® Adjustable Stand Alone Gate - Dog - Boutique - PetSmart
> 
> It stands on its own so you would have to move it or step over to get buy. It's was the only decent looking one that was wide enough.


Thanks for the recommendation! I think this one might be too low for my little escape artist!



carrieandcricket said:


> As frustrating as I know that is, its funny! Your little baby turned into a monkey!


Monkey is one word for it! lol 



Jayda said:


> Amazon.com: Richell Wood One-Touch Pet Gate, Autumn Matte Finish: Pet Supplies
> 
> Great pet gate! The rails are close together. There is no way they can squeeze out. It is also over 3 feet high. It is pressure mounted, walk through and looks great too!


This is one that I have seen, unfortunately it is not wide enough for the opening I have.



AussieLass said:


> I just bought a baby gate that uses pressure to hold it in place and has it's own open & shut gate so no moving. My Tiny can't fit through the bars at all. They're so much cheaper, and I suspect the safety standards would be a lot more rigorous than they would be for pet gates.


Do you know the brand/make of your gate? Does your tiny actively try to get though? That unfortunately is my problem now, not only can he climb my current gate, he has mastered moving a exercise pen I have put across the opening ( I thought it was secure??). I have looked at baby gates, I think most in the style I would like are meant for children.

Thanks for everyone's help! I think I may have to build a wall to keep this little monkey contained!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Jayda said:


> Amazon.com: Richell Wood One-Touch Pet Gate, Autumn Matte Finish: Pet Supplies
> 
> Great pet gate! The rails are close together. There is no way they can squeeze out. It is also over 3 feet high. It is pressure mounted, walk through and looks great too!


This is the one I have on three doors...it's great, although not chew proof...LOL I've got teeth marks on one of them... Abby our 2lb and under can't even fit through the slats...


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Child gates are all pretty much the same, just the metal tubing ones with rubber feet to pressure hold them up against walls etc. with child=proof lift/press button simultaneously to open & walk through.

My Tiny can' fit through the narrow bars and, no, he doesn't try to.

Baby gates are about 1/2 the price of supposed "dog gates" too - they catch peeps who don't think outside the square imo with the super high price.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Child gates are all pretty much the same, just the metal tubing ones with rubber feet to pressure hold them up against walls etc. with child=proof lift/press button simultaneously to open & walk through.
> 
> My Tiny can' fit through the narrow bars and, no, he doesn't try to.
> 
> Baby gates are about 1/2 the price of supposed "dog gates" too - they catch peeps who don't think outside the square imo with the super high price.


100% agree with this. A good baby gate will be cheaper than a "doggy gate" and you will get better quality and safer. I am in the process of looking for one too (an extra tall one to work with Toby the magician!) and am only looking at pressure held baby gates. They seem to run $30-60 depending on the quality and what not. I am looking on Amazon.com


----------

